# Yeti Coolers



## one100grand (Apr 22, 2014)

So I've seen these things about at different outdoor stores and have checked these things out a little bit. This year we've got 3 camping trips planned (all car camping) and I'm contemplating purchasing one of these coolers. I'm thinking of the 50 quart size as we presently have a 48 qt that we use for tailgates and it's been sufficient (though it has seen better days). 

Does anyone have one of these things or any experience with them? What do you think? What have you heard? 

Any help from the tinboat community would be much appreciated!


----------



## BigTerp (Apr 22, 2014)

I don't have a Yeti, but have heard great things about them. They are rather expensive though. I have a Coleman xtreme that we use both camping and tailgaiting and it easily holds ice for a solid 3-4 days in the middle of summer. I'm sure the Yeti holds it longer and is probably a tougher cooler, but unless your going to be using it ALOT, IMO the Coleman xtreme is more than sufficient.


----------



## one100grand (Apr 22, 2014)

Another note I forgot to mention is that we've twice lost coolers to bears...not that being bear resistant is a key consideration for this purchase, but that they claim to be "bear proof" does influence me a bit.


----------



## BigTerp (Apr 22, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=349640#p349640 said:


> one100grand » 58 minutes ago[/url]"]Another note I forgot to mention is that we've twice lost coolers to bears...not that being bear resistant is a key consideration for this purchase, but that they claim to be "bear proof" does influence me a bit.



Ahhhh, that does make a difference. IIRC, there is a video or two out there showing bears trying to get into a Yeti.


----------



## Paul Marx (Apr 22, 2014)

I like the Igloo Yukon better for bear protection . It has molded in handles , I use a pair of handcuffs to secure it to keep it from walking off. I've got (2) a 50 qt. and a 120 qrt. and they are great . If you use them a lot they are worth it . They are notorious for getting stolen , so lock it up everywhere you go . I drink a lot of beer and open and close mine quite often. I've found it VERY helpfull to add frozen milk jugs to it along with the ice. Now as far as mileage ? Not sure about the Yeti , but my Yukon 50 makes about 20 lbs. of ice a day . :mrgreen:


----------



## SquiggyFreud (Apr 22, 2014)

I have a small yeti, it is a nice cooler, but not the end all be all of ice chests. I have an igloo marine that will keep ice as long as the yeti for less than half the cost. I also agree that ice blocks or bottles of frozen water do last much longer than bagged or crushed ice. I think Pelican now makes ice chests too, which are more expensive than the Yeti. K2's are supposed to be nice just a bit cheaper than Yeti.


----------



## JMichael (Apr 22, 2014)

I saw this video some time ago and found it interesting. You might like it for some comparison info. 
[youtube]6-TE4RnqT0U[/youtube]


----------



## DanMC (Apr 22, 2014)

We have a Yeti, the small guy with stainless handle and we Love it. Another great newcomer to the world of high end coolers is Pelican brand, same folks that make the nearly indestructible camera cases,flashlighs. We have used Coleman extreme but that's like comparing a BMW to a Chevy....you get what you pay for.


----------



## Jim (Apr 23, 2014)

I saw the Pelican cases at the local fishing shows and they look pretty good. There are 4-5 good contenders now for high end coolers. I want one, but I would be pissed if someone stole a $500 cooler out of the back of my pickup truck.

Yeti, Pelican, Engel………

Buy once, Cry once I guess.


----------



## lovedr79 (Apr 23, 2014)

i would love to have one but i cant justify the cost! i have had the same igloo cooler going on 20 years now!


----------



## basslipripper (Apr 23, 2014)

I have Igloo, Coleman,Grizzly and Yeti coolers. When I know Im gonna need ice to last, I bring my cooler inside the house in the A/C and leave the lid open over night. I try to put "cold"drinks etc in then pack it "full" of ice. This gives your cooler a head start. If I do this Ice stays longer in any of the coolers but my Yeti 45 blows the others away. The Grizzly is slightly better than the Igloo or Coleman. That is my 2cents.


----------



## one100grand (Apr 23, 2014)

Thank you for posting the video. I appreciate all of the input; I'm still hesitant to spend so much, but I've found the model I'm looking for a little cheaper on Amazon and I've got a gift card there to help lessen the blow. We're going camping in about 10 days, so I'll write a little bit here about my experience with the cooler upon my return.


----------



## Knee Deep (Apr 23, 2014)

I have two Yeti's...best I've ever owned


----------



## zrxfishing (Apr 28, 2014)

I have an IRP, Iowa Rotocast Plastic, IRPinc.com made in USA. it works great like any high end cooler but only if you use it right. For best performance out of a cooler you should put frozen jugs in overnight to get the cooler cold & then put cold or frozen food in with fresh ice. If you do this it'll help any cooler keep ice longer.


----------



## lovedr79 (Apr 29, 2014)

oh my. i think i found my new cooler: https://www.irpinc.com/products/detail?object=10847


----------



## Jim (Apr 29, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=350574#p350574 said:


> lovedr79 » 29 Apr 2014 02:39 pm[/url]"]oh my. i think i found my new cooler: https://www.irpinc.com/products/detail?object=10847



I saw that too…..Awesome! :LOL2:


----------



## one100grand (May 5, 2014)

Well, here's the trip report. These coolers are definitely pretty ridiculous. On Friday night, I put 20 pounds of ice in, then drained off the water in the morning on Saturday and Sunday. To test the cooling quality, we put ice cream in on Friday night, then tried it on Sunday at lunch - it was a little bit melty but still definitely ice cream. These pictures were taken on Sunday evening after we got home and everything had been removed from the cooler. I would say there was still at least 15 pounds of ice. I'm sure if I had taken the recommended pre-cooling advice, I'm sure we would have even had more ice, but for a couple of days of camping, it doesn't get much better than these results in my book. This thing was a hefty sum, but well worth it and a purchase I'd gladly make again.


----------

